# Are canister filters quieter ?



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

I am trying to get back to planted aquarium after about 2 years hiatus. Before I had a 20g planted tank, which I had to get rid of due to major algae bloom and other issues.

I just got a 55g cube from my friend that I started this afternoon, came with a penguin 350 HOB filter. Looking at the water condition since I started, looks like it is doing its job. The only issue is the tank is in my office, and my wife thinks one doesn't needs to answer to nature's call every 30 mins., and I work from home. The water level is as high as it could be, but it sounds like there is a little stream right behind me. 

One option I am considering is canister filter. As I said above, seems to me the HOB is working fine. The only reason I would go for a canister is if it makes less noise. But does it ? I have never had a canister before, have always used a HOB, but then my aquarium has been never in a room where I spend 10-12 hrs a day.

Next question is, what is a good canister around $100 ? I don't want to spend a whole lot of money on it, considering a eclipse 350 is only $26 . I checked some prices on Amazon. I know from reading posts before that Eheim is great, would a 2215 or a a 2222 work? They are all below $130, my comfort level. Of course I won't mind spending a few bucks here and there if you think there is a better product, but in today economy every penny counts and $160 on a 2217 or a 2224 is not in the budget. I see Fluval 305 is $120 @ Amazon. I have been sitting here for about 20 mins and I am already annoyed at the noise level







I would really like to know which one would give me the best band for my buck.

Expert advice is really appreciated.
- Dave


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Get a Magnum 350. Dont use the biowheel. Quiet as can be. They run about $60-$70 shipped and will do the job.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

my computer is louder than my eheim pro 3


on a 55 cube maybe a 2217 classic would do? not quite sure.


oops must learn how to read! I've heard good things about the magnum 350.^^^


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

If it's the sound of the outflow that bothers you, I've heard of people making little plastic "ramps" and attaching them to the outflow to soften the water impact and reduce the noise.

Might take a little thought and experimentation to make it both work and look good, but it's definitely cheaper than buying a canister.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

If you want bang for you buck and silence then I suggest a SunSun. On your tank I would go with the 4 stage SunSun. I have one sitting next to my desk in my office and it's completely silent. My computer is definitely louder than any of my Sunsun's. The 4 stage SunSun with 9w UV is only $108.99 shipped to your door. It's rated at 550gph so you will have plenty of filtration and flow. Search ebay for:Aquarium 4 Stage CANISTER FILTER + 9W UV Sterilizer. DiscountAquatic is the seller and I buy all of my sunsun's from him.










Another option is the Odyssea CFS 400 sold on ebay also. I'm not sure how quiet they are but it would be a great filter for your tank. There's an extensive review thread in the equipment section about both the SunSun and the Odyssea filters.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The Eheim Classics are the quietest filter I've ever owned. Have no idea they're even running, even with your ear right next to them.

IMO a Classic 2215 would be perfect for your tank.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

My Renas are quieter than my AC70s but, not by much. I like both.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

SunSun or Odyssea CFS 500


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i had a regular wheeled HOB and it was loud as you would expect. I purchased a magnum 250 for water clarifying and it's nice and quiet, if the outflow is under the water.

the cascade 1200 i have is whisper quiet. so yes, a canister filter is going to be very quiet


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

Canister is the way to go for quiet efficiency for sure. 

That being said for a HOB filter the loudest part for you is the water splashing I assume, not the motor/pump. I have a temporary tub setup in my garage for a few pond fish and plants for winter. I am using a HOB filter on that and it is like 5+ inches off the water surface so it sounds like a waterfall. What I did was add a piece of 1/8" plexi to the end of the filter outflow so the water runs down the "slide" into the water rather than falling. Simple, cheap, and works.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your suggestions. 

Went ahead and ordered Eheim 2217 from ValuePetSupplies.com through Amazon last night after midnight. They already shipped it this morning, should get it by Friday. Ebay and some other sites could have been cheaper, but, I get a lot of Amazon gift cards, this makes it free


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

tuffgong said:


> If you want bang for you buck and silence then I suggest a SunSun. On your tank I would go with the 4 stage SunSun. I have one sitting next to my desk in my office and it's completely silent. My computer is definitely louder than any of my Sunsun's. The 4 stage SunSun with 9w UV is only $108.99 shipped to your door. It's rated at 550gph so you will have plenty of filtration and flow. Search ebay for:Aquarium 4 Stage CANISTER FILTER + 9W UV Sterilizer. DiscountAquatic is the seller and I buy all of my sunsun's from him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on the sunsun canister filter, I also have a 55G and I have the exact same one as above, but the seller i got from was easyforuse, came to be approximately $100, definitely worth the deal!


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Personally I recommend the Eheim Classics; I'd say that the 2155 would be adequate for the 55, unless you plan on stocking particularly heavily or you really want a lot of flow. Unless there is something wrong with them, Eheim canisters are very quiet indeed.

I'd also recommend the SunSun. It's not the quality of the Eheim by a long shot, but it's cheap enough to be MORE than worth the trade off. It's also very, very quiet.

Alternatively, you may want to investigate ways to make the HOB quieter (provided it's only the water, not the motor, that's making noise). I've found that they are almost silent provided the water is not allowed to 'fall' onto the surface, but rather slide; you should be able to make something work.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Note: Discover whether the 2215 comes with media or not; if it does it might be worth the extra money, since Eheim media is far superior to SunSun media (in my humble opinion).


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

2215 / 2217 comes with media. That's what 2 stores told me.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Not always; some online retailers sell them without media. Anyway good choice with the 2217; they're great filters.

A tip: Eheim replacement parts tend to be very expensive. Next time you need a new part (probably an impeller) go on to German ebay [Ebay Link Removed] and either use the Google translate tool or type "Eheim 2217" into the search field.

You'll need to email sellers and ask about postage. I've never met a German who doesn't have damn good English, so don't worry about the language gap. (Makes me feel that spending eight years learning German was kind of superfluous).

I've saved a lot of money this way; this method tends to cost half of what stores charge here. Of course it might be cheaper where you are; dunno.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Oops, forgot about the 'no ebay link' rule.

The suffix for all German language websites is just ".de" in place of ".com"


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

snafuspyramid said:


> Note: Discover whether the 2215 comes with media or not; if it does it might be worth the extra money, since Eheim media is far superior to SunSun media (in my humble opinion).


I use Eheim media with my sun sun canister filter


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

snafuspyramid said:


> Oops, forgot about the 'no ebay link' rule.
> 
> The suffix for all German language websites is just ".de" in place of ".com"



Thanks for the german ebay suggestion, will surely come handy !


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Eheim did come with media, I had confirmed that with 2 stores I shortlisted for buying.

Got my Eheim 2217 installed this evening. I was a little worried about how to prime after reading a few threads about how difficult it is to prime these canister filters. Well, it took me about 15-20 mins from start to finish. Gravity and vacuum did most of the work for me, all i had to do is turn off and on those double tap connectors. Since water is flowing constantly through those spray bar, I am guessing I did it correctly


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

my two XP3's are pretty quiet


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Compared to the HOV I had, this almost does not make any noise.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

On the Eheim topic though...I'm looking to get an Eheim 2215. 

I hear that there may actually be a couple variations of the 2215? 
I didn't know they sold Eheim's without the media filter!...another thing to look for...great.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

I was looking at 2215 before I bought 2217. I do not remember reading or seeing anything about variations though. I spoke to a couple of sellers, everyone told me they come with media. It is possible media is the norm and a few sellers sell without. Make sure you ask the seller before you buy.


----------

